# SILENT HILL theme ideas!! HELP



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thinking of doing a walk through haunt this year starting in my garage leading out to my backyard. Kinda want to do a Sanitarium hospital theme inside the garage Silent Hill style. not sure what to use for the walls or how to really make it seem as if your in one. I have a Sanitarium sound track to play, tons of bloody props/medical items but other than that idk? Any ideas on props or anything? Also where can you buy those thick clear plastic doorway curtains that are used in like freezer areas*


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

This maybe an idea for your walk through, make a couple fake beds with some old sheets, looks kinda creepy.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Make the alarm from the movie/game sound and the visitors have to hide while "something" ugly and twisted looking,crawls it way tru and dissapears again, so they can continue the haunted house. Man that would creep me out lol.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Hollows Eva said:


> Make the alarm from the movie/game sound and the visitors have to hide while "something" ugly and twisted looking,crawls it way tru and dissapears again, so they can continue the haunted house. Man that would creep me out lol.


THIS!! An amazing idea!  

Are you going to have Pyramid Head and Nurses make an appearance??


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

OK Monster. I will see if I can help. Halloween is always about the budget. Here we go!
First, the vinyl for the 'freezer curtains' is very expensive. I would use something else for that. Maybe a shower curtain liner cut into strips.
The walls for your maze. How many will you need? If you go with wood the price adds up in a hurry. You could use something like a clothesline
with sheets to keep the cost down and still keep the sanitarium feel.
When I think Silent Hill, like mentioned above, Nurses & Pyramid Head are musts. Any other creatures you could create would help.
Make any signs you can from the movie. The 'Welcome to Silent Hill' sign is iconic. 
I would add a snow machine when they leave the garage for the backyard portion to simulate the falling ash.
I hope this helps and let me know if you have questions. Good luck and have fun doing it!


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

What a great idea for a theme. Silent hill on PS1 was the scariest game ever. I found a lot of it was down to the sound track. You can get the CD on ebay.
The way i would do it, is as if its change between worlds as you walk though. Fantastic idea from horrorman have the sign with the snow machine in your front yard.
Then the next bit like the abandoned hospital ( low level white lighting), than a passageway with siren going off and have walls pealed off to show the rusty mesh underneath, (back Light these) and then the final area dark with rusty metal mesh walls with bloody corpses hanging on them chains hanging down. I would uses browns red and oranges in this area. 
Use the banging metal sound from the sound track and put a slow strobe up one corner with the nurse in it. Must have Red Pyramid dragging a massive sword.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Prop-wise, I would suggest looking for some scrap parts. Check furniture left near dumpsters or good will for beaten up, metal type objects. Of course, it'd be best if these props were kept in corners and away from the main walk-way, since you don't want people running into them. But when I think Silent Hill, I think of the cluttered, unkempt, abandoned mess of a lot of the places you explore, especially in Silent Hill 2. 

A lot of the unsettling sounds from Silent Hill 2 would make good ambiance as well. The Butterfly room always got to me, especially the clanging noise at the end.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Er... guys, cherck out my gallery and youtube vids, I built already 2 nurses and a motorised full size (6.5f tall) Pyramid Head (I will finish him soon)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres a walk through of SH Horror Nights, hope it gives u some ideas

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn7LBfAnBDU
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iVRQxV--aso

And at night
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pa9Cvei3dzA


----------

